# Preparing Bobcat 773 for winter use, questions



## MT250 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks to the recent snowstorm, I had to get out my Bobcat which normally is used for landscaping around the house in the summer. Is there anything I should do to get it ready?

I start it in the heated garage and put it away without letting it cool down outside so do I need to change out my fresh 15/40 oil? 

The temp gauge never really moved from cold even though I put a 7" x 18" piece of cardboard in front of the radiator. Is this OK? I was getting heat out of the vents.

It was below zero today when I had to use it. Any problems with the diesel fuel? I put a few ounces of anti-gel stuff in it.

Any other concerns?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Nope, just be sure you're running winter blend diesel.


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

If your temp gauge never moved from cold, your thermostat is probably stuck open. Time for a new one. It should have warmed up in those temps even with out the cardboard.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

4wydnr;1691737 said:


> If your temp gauge never moved from cold, your thermostat is probably stuck open. Time for a new one. It should have warmed up in those temps even with out the cardboard.


My 97 7.3 takes forever and a day to warm up, brand new thermostat, and a cover on the front of the grill. 20 min to get heat. 10-15 after driving it for it to warm up on the temp gauge. Still doesn't get past "N" on Normal


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

My 2001 7.3 takes about 5 miles to get up to temp with 2/3 of the radiator blocked off after warming up in the drive for 10 minutes. They have a lot of cooling capacity but should still get up to normal operating temp even in cold weather. What does your truck run at on a nice warm day?

I've run my truck and NH skid in -10* weather and they always run where they should. The skid steer gets to 188* with the no cover on the radiator and still cooks me out of the cab.

MT250 didn't say how long he was running it. If it was only a few minutes maybe it won't get up to temp. If it's over half an hour something probably isn't right.


----------



## MT250 (Sep 20, 2009)

I ran it for about 3 hours a couple days ago when it was 14 degrees outside. The gauge moved slightly but no where near the "normal" range. I get heat out of the vents but it is certainly not cooking me out of the cab. I am not seeing anything about the thermostat in my shop manual, is it readily accessible?


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

It certainly should have gotten up to temp. Usually the thermostat is under the neck where the hose from the top side of the engine goes to the radiator. 

What engine do you have? I know Bobcat used Kubota, Isuzu and Duetz engines. Kubota and Isuzu would be water cooled and the Duetz is oil cooled.


----------



## MT250 (Sep 20, 2009)

Mine is a Kubota diesel


----------



## MT250 (Sep 20, 2009)

Does anyone know the part number for the correct thermostat? I can't get to the Bobcat dealer until tomorrow and the snow is coming today. I cannot find anything online and my NAPA store does not have a catalog for Bobcat. 


Thanks!


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

4wydnr;1691864 said:


> My 2001 7.3 takes about 5 miles to get up to temp with 2/3 of the radiator blocked off after warming up in the drive for 10 minutes. They have a lot of cooling capacity but should still get up to normal operating temp even in cold weather. What does your truck run at on a nice warm day?
> 
> I've run my truck and NH skid in -10* weather and they always run where they should. The skid steer gets to 188* with the no cover on the radiator and still cooks me out of the cab.
> 
> MT250 didn't say how long he was running it. If it was only a few minutes maybe it won't get up to temp. If it's over half an hour something probably isn't right.


Havent ran it when it was warm since the new thermostat.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

I wouldn't stress about the thermostat.... especially if you need to use the machine tonight / tomorrow.... if it was stuck closed it would be a different story.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

ChevKid03;1693842 said:


> I wouldn't stress about the thermostat.... especially if you need to use the machine tonight / tomorrow.... if it was stuck closed it would be a different story.


^^^^ agreed^^^^


----------



## MT250 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well, I went ahead and put a new thermostat in the Bobcat. Pretty easy job, just pulled the small hose off the thermostat housing, two bolts for the housing. Had to drain the radiator through one of the other small hoses.

I don't appreciate having to pay $48 for the stat from Bobcat. I could not find one anywhere else locally or online. Part number is 665 3940 and 673 2199 for the gasket if you want to look for one.

Major improvement. The gauge now reads 1/3 into the green within 3 minutes and the heater blows hot. I'm sure there is less wear on the engine too. I wonder if the fuel usage will improve?

I also picked up an 84" snow bucket. Works way better than the old 68" dirt bucket.Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

MT250;1717859 said:


> Well, I went ahead and put a new thermostat in the Bobcat. Pretty easy job, just pulled the small hose off the thermostat housing, two bolts for the housing. Had to drain the radiator through one of the other small hoses.
> 
> I don't appreciate having to pay $48 for the stat from Bobcat. I could not find one anywhere else locally or online. Part number is 665 3940 and 673 2199 for the gasket if you want to look for one.
> 
> ...


Good to hear. Thumbs Up


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

Glad it was a simple fix!


----------

